# Can I put two bettas together in a 10 gallon tank?



## dmoser84

I want to transfer my red male Betta from a 1 1/2-gallon tank to a 10-gallon tank for some fancy guppies I want to put in the smaller tank. Can I put two Bettas together in a 10-gallon tank or will they still fight? I have heard something about if they are in a larger tank and maybe put some other fish in there that it would be okay. Just want to be sure before I do that. If not, what are some other fish that would go great with my fish?


----------



## peaches3221

No way!!! They will rip each others fins to shreds even in a 200 gallon aquarium!!!


----------



## vilmarisv

You could always divide the tank so each fish has 5 gals to themselves. Just make sure its very steady and that goes over the water level.


----------



## Adastra

Nope, you can never put two bettas together, ever. You could use a divider in the 10 gallon so that both bettas can use the tank but still be safely separated. 

I highly suggest reading this article so that you understand more about bettas and betta care: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160


----------



## 1fish2fish

What they said...

Also.. your putting fancy guppies in a 1.5 gallon tank? Or am I misunderstanding that? I'm pretty sure guppies need to be in groups of at least 6 in 10 gallon tanks or larger.


----------



## Jayy

I've heard that it's at least two females to one male or you can have all males or all females 5 gal +. You can keep the males in the same tank if you DIVIDE the the tank like the others said.


----------



## sdg30064

I've read a bout the 2f to 1 m idea, however a couple issues there are domminant female being aggresive toward the other, jelousy(to girls fighting over a guy, hey fish do it to), or the fish might just not get along( even if they are a docile breed of Bettas)


----------



## t3l01v

I wouldn't put them together in a 10gal.

However, I don't agree with a lot of the comments here. I have several males and 10+ females in the same 125gal tank. Lots of plants and lots of rocks have been key to my success.


----------



## CodeRed

I can imagine a 125+ gallon tank working fine... the reason that a 10 gallon wouldn't work is because the fighting males wouldn't be able to flee far enough, spending time miserable because of stress. 125 gallons, though, is plenty of space to lose a pursuer and de-stress. Females can flee males, males can flee females, males can flee males, and females can flee females. The amount of space is key. And 125 gallons is a LOT of space, lol. So I wouldn't say that males can NEVER be placed together, but you MUST, MUST, MUST have a large, heavily planted tank with multiple hiding spots.

But to answer the question, as the others have said, no, you cannot place two males in a undivided 10 gallon tank. It would pretty much assure death. Don't believe youtube.


----------



## Lunatatice

Most of the posts above sound reasonable. But to do so in a 10 gal just simply divide the tank. 5 g is a pretty decent amount of space for a betta to live in. I think you can buy dividers at a store, or maybe you could make them...?


----------



## Jupiter

In a 10 gallon tank, the only thing you can keep together is a group of at least 4 females. but even then, you need to plant the tank and give them a lot of hiding spots.

You cannot mix males with females, or males with males. If you want to keep more than one betta that isn't a group of females, you can divide the tank as suggested.


----------



## zelilaa

I think you get the clear and emphasized point in all these posts: 
Divide it, or forget it!


----------



## Capricorn

I keep two males in a ten gallon divided tank, they do just fine. At this point they've grown a little bored of each other, actually, they don't flare at each other as often. Nettle is out of the 10g for a while for fin rot, though, so I'm thinking when I move him back in they'll be flaring again.

But yeah, 10 gallon must be divided.. in a much larger tank it would be possible for an experienced fish keeper, but ten gallons is just too small.


----------

